# Do! Aqua.



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Aquarium
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...uariums/doaqua-cube-glass-36-x-22-x-26-mini-m
Lighting
Kessil A150 Amazon Sun Led.... fan assisted.
Substrate
Columbo Flora Base Small Grain...Black.
Mixed LFS gravel.
Wood
Manzanita...nano pieces.
Rock
Unknown type.
Co2
Hi Tec/JBL Regulator with Solenoid...2kg Cylinder.
No Timer..switched on manually each day.
Diffuser
Up Acrylic combined bubble counter diffuser Nano size.
Plants
Monte Carlo grown emersed in a propagator....rear.
HC.... Cuba grown emersed in a propagator...foreground.
Crypt sp balansae "Red"
Crypt sp balansae "Green"
Tom Barr Mini Hair Grass.
Ludwigia sp atlantis
Blyxa sp japonicia
Hygrophila sp pinnatifida
Hydrocotyle sp "Japan"
Floaters Amazon Frogbite/Salvinia sp cucullata
Critters
6 Pygmy Corys
1 Otocinclus
3 newly hatched fish don't know where they came from?
5 Assassin snails.
Green Eheim pipes are being removed.
I have other glass pipes but they don't sit properly.... don't know if I will go with the glass Cascade Aquarium Plant Food UK - Home Page or Black plastic http://www.aquarium-parts.co.uk/aqu...uis-cf500-canister-filter-accessory-pack.html as yet!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Andy D (13 Jul 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Few more ideas/improvements to be made.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Jul 2014)

Get the glass ones


----------



## GHNelson (13 Jul 2014)

Big clown said:


> Get the glass ones


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2014)

Nice setup hoggie, how high above the tank do you have the kessil ?


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2014)

Hi Tim
Varies from week to week 20cm to 30cm.
This is equivalent to 150w halide.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Mr. Teapot (19 Jul 2014)

Really nice tank - just my cup of tea!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2014)

Thanks
Just having one now watching the Golf
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (19 Jul 2014)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Tim
> Varies from week to week 20cm to 30cm.
> This is equivalent to 150w halide.
> Cheers
> hoggie


Above a 20 litre tank  Astounding !!!


----------



## GHNelson (19 Jul 2014)

Lots of floaters Tim!...Plus I swivel the light around a tad....you can do this if you don't screw the Gooseneck in too tight.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Dec 2014)

Hi Hogan,Fab little Scape  Hows this one going


----------



## GHNelson (27 Dec 2014)

Been going awhile about to redo it when I get time........lifted the carpet
Its tad overgrown experimenting with a few different species of plants at the moment!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Dec 2014)

Same as my cube its an over grown jungle Looking forward to seeing the rescape  When you finish will you post it on this thread ?


----------



## GHNelson (2 Jan 2015)

Gonna close this down soon and replace it with a larger 50 Litre Dennerle Scaper Tank.
Got to get a cabinet first!
hoggie


----------

